# What languages do you speak?



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm just sorta interested in what languages some GBATemp users can speak, it would be nice to see how much diversity there is here language-wise.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2015)

We did have the thread a few years ago (no idea why my memory stretches back that far but it does) 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-language-you-speak.63395/

More recently we had another kind of variation on the theme

http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-feel-uncomfortable-with-a-foreign-speaking-your-language.341738/

Anyway I can definitely respect languages as being something worth learning, probably in preference to an awful lot of other stuff. Equally I find comparing and contrasting languages to be quite interesting. That said science and technology research/discussion (the main things I care to learn about) are largely conducted in English and that is probably what I would have to call my native tongue.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2015)

French is my native language. I can speak english, although it isn't perfect.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I speak Sarcasm. No really.


----------



## Wellington2k (Apr 16, 2015)

I speak English (native language), and I'm working on speaking Japanese. I'm looking to take some Japanese classes as I've been teaching myself for a year or so.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 16, 2015)

I speak English, Portuguese, French. Some German, Spanish and Italian. I can understand Japaneses more or less but can't speak or read it.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 16, 2015)

Belgium has 3 official Languages:
- Flemish (Flanders)(Same as Dutch but here and there some difference (Compare it as UK-English and US-English))
- Walloons (Walloon)(Same as French but here and there some difference (Compare it as UK-English and US-English))
- German (German Region in the Walloon part of Belgium)

I speak Flemish  , English, German and a little French


----------



## MarkDarkness (Apr 17, 2015)

Polish, English and Portuguese... I took German for two years, but meh.

One should be wary of trying to juggle too many languages. It's better to be fluent in a few rather than being so-so in many.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

I only speak English but hope to learn Hebrew,Aramaic, and Greek


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 17, 2015)

About fucking time this loaded.

Ads, pls http://i.imgur.com/K7qQTNV.png

My main language is English.
Second Language: German
What I am currently learning: Italian and Japanese. I am that bored irl.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> About fucking time this loaded.
> 
> Ads, pls http://i.imgur.com/K7qQTNV.png
> 
> ...


Nah your pretty rad 

Anyway that's neat learning Japanese, I'd love to so I could watch more anime...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh, god. Babbel is like a replica of Duolingo that you have to pay for.


Edit: For some odd reason I can't quote Shiemi?



RevPokemon said:


> Anyway that's neat learning Japanese, I'd love to so I could watch more anime...


 
Japanese is hella difficult to learn imo, but I'm still trying anyways.



MarkDarkness said:


> One should be wary of trying to juggle too many languages. It's better to be fluent in a few rather than being so-so in many.


 
That's why I'm mainly focusing on German first, then moving onto another one afterward.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Japanese is hella difficult to learn imo, but I'm still trying anyways.


Oh I know its hard I'm already having issues with Aramaic but am studying that more for scholarship


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2015)

I can read the topic, so I guess that's the one language I can speak.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

omgpwn666 said:


> I can read the topic, so I guess that's the one language I can speak.


 
Welche Sprachen sprechen Sie?
:^)


----------



## Dragaan (Apr 17, 2015)

Grew up speaking English and iffy-Cantonese, am currently studying German. Hope to learn Japanese/Korean someday.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Welche Sprachen sprechen Sie?
> :^)


Tomato, did you use google translate?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tomato, did you use google translate?


 
maybe
im too lazy to translate anything right now

Edit: but I actually used Bing.


----------



## Dragaan (Apr 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tomato, did you use google translate?


 
Is there anyway you could tell? I don't see anything particularly wrong with that phrase... Most of the time when google translate messes up I think it's with cases and adjective endings, but "Welche Sprachen sprechen Sie" is pretty normal german afaik


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

Dragaan said:


> Is there anyway you could tell? I don't see anything particularly wrong with that phrase... Most of the time when google translate messes up I think it's with cases and adjective endings, but "Welche Sprachen sprechen Sie" is pretty normal german afaik


 
That is true but even then the average person not used to the language would never know and if you did know you could just claim it was a typo


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

MarkDarkness said:


> One should be wary of trying to juggle too many languages. It's better to be fluent in a few rather than being so-so in many.



I am not sure I agree there. I think I would rather be conversational in 4 languages than native/debating etymology/engaging in wordplay in two or three.

Edit.

Also relevant (ish)


----------



## demon33 (Apr 17, 2015)

Français pour moi 

French Québec Canada


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2015)

I speak Filipino which is my native language and I'm not good at it (I'm a disgrace) and English. I knw a little bit of Español but other than that, nothing else.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I speak Filipino which is my native language and I'm not good at it (I'm a disgrace) and English. I knw a little bit of Español but other than that, nothing else.


 
Am I right thinking there are some similarities between Filipino and Spanish?


demon33 said:


> Français pour moi
> 
> 
> French Québec Canada


Tiens donc, un voisin! Content de voir que je ne suis pas seul 
(Oh look, an neighbor! Happy to see that I'm not alone )


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Am I right thinking there are some similarities between Filipino and Spanish?


 
I believe so? I had asked one of my Flilipino-speaking friends at school and they said that it is.


----------



## Adeka (Apr 17, 2015)

I only speak english 

I failed spanish in highschool (only class I ever failed and she had like a 40% failure rate too.  Sad sad teacher.)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

Adeka said:


> I only speak english
> 
> I failed spanish in highschool (only class I ever failed and she had like a 40% failure rate too. Sad sad teacher.)


 
I'm failing French class.
I* hate* the way our teacher teaches it.


----------



## zerofalcon (Apr 17, 2015)

Spanish, English and a little bit of French and German


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2015)

Variety of languages.
British English the main.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm failing French class.
> I* hate* the way our teacher teaches it.


 
Funny, I actually *failed* english classes  Same for you, my teachers were so dumb they couldn't explain properly *how* to speak english.
I self learnt around 15 years old , before then I wasn't able to understand 80 % of what I could read or hear!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Funny, I actually *failed* english classes  Same for you, my teachers were so dumb they couldn't explain properly *how* to speak english.
> I self learnt around 15 years old , before then I wasn't able to understand 80 % of what I could read or hear!


 
My teacher "explains" how to speak French without really directly explaining it. And she doesn't explain why things are pronounced a certain way, or how to just look at a word and be able to guess how to pronounce it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My teacher "explains" how to speak French without really directly explaining it. And she doesn't explain why things are pronounced a certain way, or how to just look at a word and be able to guess how to pronounce it.


 
Yeah, That is NOT a proper method to learn a new language.
If this could help you though, English and French shares ALOT of similarities 

Prononciations, verb-noun order and adjective-noun order is mostly what differ them


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 17, 2015)

I speak English and I'm currently taking Japanese. I took one year of Spanish, but I absolutely hated it because of the teacher. he was the biggest dick I have ever met, and there was no way I was going to put up with that anymore. I'm more interested in learning japanese anyway, so its worked out for me in the end.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 17, 2015)

i speak english...plain old english but with a New Jersey accent!

I know bits of German (thanks Rammstein, Oomph!, Megaherz!), French (took 5 years of french in high school, still know some), Spanish (some of it similar to French).


----------



## Akdul (Apr 17, 2015)

Spanish, English and French. I actually learned the latter two by playing videogames all day long.
And I really like how French sounds


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

Akdul said:


> Spanish, English and French. I actually learned the latter two by playing videogames all day long.
> And I really like how French sounds


 
I would like to learn Latin someday, so I could learn all other romanic languages 

What do you exactly like from french?


----------



## Akdul (Apr 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would like to learn Latin someday, so I could learn all other romanic languages
> 
> What do you exactly like from french?


 

French is very pleasant to hear, at least in my opinion.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

Akdul said:


> French is very pleasant to hear, at least in my opinion.


 
Spanish spoken by sexy women is pleasent to hear too :3


----------



## Minox (Apr 17, 2015)

Swedish - Native language
English - Fluent
Japanese - Not yet fluent, but I speak on a moderate level which usually tends to be enough to be able to get my point across in one way or another. That being said, my Japanese level is still something I'm working on.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 17, 2015)

English is my native language.
I can understand Spanish, written or spoken, though I struggle to speak it back.
I was almost fluent in French in high school, but after that I never used it again and forgot a lot it.
I studied Japanese in college but never really used it after, so I forgot most of that, too.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 17, 2015)

Portuguese is my native language. I learned English through school, playing video games, watching series, reading and writing.
I also can understand Spanish, but I can't write nor speak properly.

Here's a poem in portuguese:

Amor é fogo que arde sem se ver
É ferida que dói, e não se sente
É um contentamento descontente
É dor que desatina sem doer

Love is fire that burns without you seeing it
It's a wound that hurts and you can't feel
It's a unjoyful joy
It's pain that maddens without hurting



VinsCool said:


> I would like to learn Latin someday, so I could learn all other romanic languages


 
Latin is really really hard. I think you'd be better off learning Spanish, it's the third most spoken language in the world and it's actually a language that just makes a lot of sense. And it's close enough to other romanic languages, that you can at least have a sense of what they mean.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2015)

English and Sarcasm


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Latin is really really hard. I think you'd be better off learning Spanish, it's the third most spoken language in the world and it's actually a language that just makes a lot of sense. And it's close enough to other romanic languages, that you can at least have a sense of what they mean.


 
Spanish looks hard to me  It shares similarities with french, that is true.
But I'm too inexperienced to understand XD


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 17, 2015)

English, Hindi, Urdu, Punjabi, some french, and triangle.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 17, 2015)

'murican is my only language


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 17, 2015)

German and Nether German are my native language. Learned English at school and atm I'm learning Spanish in my homeschooling course. I have though myself some Japanese, Portuguese and a little bit of basic Italian. Through a few friends I have also learned some Finnish. With my knowledge in Spanish, and Portuguese I can also read some French and Latin (thinking about to learn French because if the challenging pronouncication lol). And as a native German speaker I can understand and read a lot of Germanic language like Dutch, Swedish, Danish, Norwegian... without having learned anything of them. Everytime I feel bored at Ikea I read some Swedish books that are used as decoration there 
But currently I'm working on improving my English and concentrating on Spanish, C++ and Finnish 
Studying language will always be a passion and a part of my life


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is a french poem:

Je t'ai aimé, toujours je t'aime
Tu es, ma joie... mon poème
Mon illusion... mon bourreau
Ma destinée, mon rêve le plus beau.

Same poem, in english:

I loved you,  always loving you
You are, my joy... my poem
My illusion... my tormentor
My destiny, my most beautiful dream.

Now, lets play a game, find similarities between word.
(no this isn't google translated if anyone could think so.)


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Here is a french poem:
> 
> Je t'ai aimé, toujours je t'aime
> Tu es, ma joie... mon poème
> ...


French - English
joie = joy, poème = poem, illusion = illusion, destinée = destiny

In portuguese: alegria, poema, ilusão, destino

EDIT: And I just noticed, mon = my (masculine) and ma = my (feminine)


----------



## Pablitox (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm from Argentina, so Spanish is my mother language.

I also learned English, got a certificate and all, but it's kind of rusty nowadays, should use it more often. Better yet, relearn some of it. 

Looking forward to understanding Jap in the near future.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Here is a french poem:
> 
> Je t'ai aimé, toujours je t'aime
> Tu es, ma joie... mon poème
> ...


Neat I always wanted to learn French as my family is actually French Canadians who came to the states (me, vinscool, and 2hack distantly related?!?!) But maybe one day I will


----------



## Sliter (Apr 17, 2015)

Brazilian Portuguese (Native) and english ... at least I try xD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> French - English
> joie = joy, poème = poem, illusion = illusion, destinée = destiny
> 
> In portuguese: alegria, poema, ilusão, destino
> ...


 
DING DING DING We have a winner! 100% 
I may add: beau=beautiful (uses the same prefix- beau, full of beau, beautiful) 



RevPokemon said:


> Neat I always wanted to learn French as my family is actually French Canadians who came to the states (me, vinscool, and 2hack distantly related?!?!) But maybe one day I will


 
Illuminati! We have a shared destiny


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> DING DING DING We have a winner! 100%
> I may add: beau=beautiful (uses the same prefix- beau, full of beau, beautiful)
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm going to end up as a ball of fire


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 17, 2015)

My native language is Dutch,I can read and speak English, never learn it from school.
When i'm was little most cartoons where in English with Dutch subtitles, so that I learn it from.
Now I speak English when i'm working becase of my Polish coworker's


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 17, 2015)

I am an American born Vietnamese. I speak English as my primary language, and Vietnamese as my secondary. I believe I know far more than the average kid who was also born in the US, and I know enough to hold a decent conversation with an adult, so long as the subject is not too complex. I learned a bit of Japanese, actual grammar stuff, and some common/basic words because I made friends with some Japanese transfer students, and I wanted to understand them a little better when they spoke among each other, since they're more comfortable with speaking Japanese. I've also taken two years of high school Spanish, although despite passing with a pretty good grade, I have not retained much of what I've learned, and can only understand most of it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2015)

Native - English
Fluent - Japanese (living there for a while helped a lot with that)




Japanese proverb

失敗は成功の元 - Shippai ha seikou no moto
"Failure begets success" (Or, "Failure is the root of success")

A little something I remembered from 2006 back when I lived there.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 17, 2015)

English, Italian and French. I refuse to learn anything that uses more than one set of letters (looking at you Japan).

I would like to learn German but every German I've ever met speaks English so why bother.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2015)

Vipera said:


> English, Italian and French. I refuse to learn anything that uses more than one set of letters (looking at you Japan).
> 
> I would like to learn German but every German I've ever met speaks English so why bother.


 

You think Japanese is hard, try Mandarin Chinese or Cantonese XD  It's far worse than Japanese.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You think Japanese is hard, try Mandarin Chinese or Cantonese XD  It's far worse than Japanese.


Doesn't make Japanese any easier.


----------



## Minox (Apr 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Doesn't make Japanese any easier.


Japanese really isn't that hard of a language. It just takes quite some dedication to bother learning.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2015)

Minox said:


> Japanese really isn't that hard of a language. It just takes quite some dedication to bother learning.


 

This, a thousand times this. It's not super easy, no, but it's by no means impossible


----------



## Vipera (Apr 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You think Japanese is hard, try Mandarin Chinese or Cantonese XD It's far worse than Japanese.


They all use different symbols that I can't be bothered to learn. I can communicate just fine with 26 letters. I dropped learning Russian for the same reason.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2015)

Vipera said:


> They all use different symbols that I can't be bothered to learn. I can communicate just fine with 26 letters. I dropped learning Russian for the same reason.


 

Why do I even bother trying to explain


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2015)

26 letters is fairly easy to understand. But it's their organisation which make foreigh languages difficult to learn


----------



## Walker D (Apr 17, 2015)

Minox said:


> Japanese really isn't that hard of a language. It just takes quite some dedication to bother learning.


I had Japanese classes, twice. Failed in all of them 
shit ...that was probably cause I was having problems at the university at the time, and other shitty things ...but meh. (I'm still gonna learn this damn language!)

BTW, my main language is BR - Portuguese, and I can speak/understand Spanish well enough.

Edit: forgot about English, but haha ...it's kinda implicit already, isn't it?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2015)

I speak English, but I know bits and pieces of German and French.


----------



## anhminh (Apr 17, 2015)

I can speak Vietnamese, English and some internet language like sarcasm, weaboo and meme.
All thank to internet.


----------



## Azel (Apr 17, 2015)

French, English, German. 
some Japanese.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

"but my teacher"
I had similar things for French (at least until I managed to get myself kicked out of that class), however I figured I was there anyway and learned anyway. Only real problem I had was learning from a book meant my pronunciation was terrible, though given my English speaking voice is about flat as a witches tit that was not so bad.



VinsCool said:


> I would like to learn Latin someday, so I could learn all other romanic languages



I do not know if it was because Latin was the third language I got to pick up or because of something else but I found it a key to not just languages with Latin roots but pretty much all other languages.



RodrigoDavy said:


> Latin is really really hard. I think you'd be better off learning Spanish, it's the third most spoken language in the world and it's actually a language that just makes a lot of sense. And it's close enough to other romanic languages, that you can at least have a sense of what they mean.



Really? I thought Latin, classical Latin rather than neo Latin at least, was fairly easy as it had the benefits of not having interacted with other languages for years (see that video from earlier).



Vipera said:


> They all use different symbols that I can't be bothered to learn. I can communicate just fine with 26 letters. I dropped learning Russian for the same reason.


Upper and lower case count as different symbols, you can also argue that diacritics and other marks constitute other symbols and digraphs (œ, æ and such) can all add up. With that combined you are looking at fairly similar numbers to Cryrillic and at least the Kana (Kanji being logographic mean you kind of treat them like words rather than letters).


----------



## Vipera (Apr 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Upper and lower case count as different symbols, you can also argue that diacritics and other marks constitute other symbols and digraphs (œ, æ and such) can all add up. With that combined you are looking at fairly similar numbers to Cryrillic and at least the Kana (Kanji being logographic mean you kind of treat them like words rather than letters).


I refuse to believe that you are being serious. Comparing two sets of letters that mean the same exact thing and don't differ much from the other. Yes, it's very difficult to learn that i = I or u = U
Also please, don't talk about Latin being easy if you've never studied it. There's a reason why it's dead.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2015)

I have studied Latin, though I was probably the last year in the area I found myself that was not a Public school (public school in the UK = more or less private school elsewhere in the world, state school = ones that most people go to) to do it outside of after school clubs. As for dead it stuck around in various forms for a couple of thousand years after the Roman empire packed up and went east, not many "dead" languages can claim that feat.

I and i might be similar but a and A (though I am not sure what font you are reading that in) but several have no resemblance to the opposite case and let us not even start on what they sound like.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

CitizenSnips said:


> 'murican is my only language


 
Which "'murican"? One of the many native languages? Aglic? Siouan?


fite me 1v1 irl m8


----------



## Patxinco (Apr 17, 2015)

I speak Spanish, Catalan, English and French (doing B1 this year) and working in a campsite helps a BUNCH on the spoken part. Maybe i'll try with next with German or Dutch, cause in our campsite comes a lot of Dutch people...

Greetings to everyone ^^


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 17, 2015)

I think its time I flaunt my language skills

1.) Katchi - an Indian language from katch : Fluent (native)
2.) Gujurati - an Indian language from gujrat - quite popular too : Fluent
3.) Urdu - pakistan's national language : Fluent
4.) Hindi - india's national language where spoken version is almost like urdu : Fluent
5.) Kiswahili - tanzania's national language : Fluent
6.) English - gbatemp's national language : Fluent
7.) Arabic - not fluent but can understand quite well and read very well :: this i learnt myself
8.) Persian - Iran's national language : Not fluent but can speak it and somehow understand it. This is due to the variance in spoken v written and speed of speaking :: this i studied too
9.) French - began few months back : Understand and can read many things but not confident enough to speak it well :: currently studying

In reality I can confidently say 6 languages, 2 I can manage and 1 I can impress.

Now if you were living in Tanzania coming from my background, the above list would have been "meh" to you. That's because

A.) I originally asian and hence 1-4 are normally known here
B.) I live and was born in Tanzania hence 5 is obvious
C.) Our syllabi is in 6
D.) Coming from Islamic background hence 7
E.) In contact with people from Iran hence 8
F.) Because no one here can speak or understand it but it's very useful in the world hence 9

My advice on learning languages (from my experience)
1.) There are many programs and I suggest the following path
Michel Thomas -> Rosetta Stone -> Pimsleur THEN finalize your reading and writing studies with Duolingo
2.) In the beginning don't worry about speaking but get "accustomed" with the words, sounds and culture. Soak your mind in it
3.) Break the language into parts and learn progressively. Don't go too fast. Aim for 6 months but try doing it faster.
4.) When partially fluent, watch movies or videos to get the "spoken" form of the language because usually its something else. There's more pressure then.
5.) Don't worry about making mistakes be it grammatical or whatsoever. Aim to understand the language first especially listening then start speaking.
6.) I've failed in speaking maybe because I ain't such an outspoken person hence my focus has been on listening and reading. THEREFORE learn what you will use be it skill type (listening,reading etc) OR the vocabulary (don't focus on scientific terms if you just want to get into casual conversation)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

anhminh said:


> I can speak Vietnamese, English and some internet language like sarcasm, weaboo and meme.
> All thank to internet.


 
1 C4|\| \/\/R173 U51|\|G 4 F0RU|\/| 0F 1337 5P34|<


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 17, 2015)

I meant to add this to my other post. irl I cannot pronounce some words correctly in English despite it being my primary language. One is Australia, another is failure, some words with a "L" in it.



the_randomizer said:


> This, a thousand times this. It's not super easy, no, but it's by no means impossible


I only find it hard if I do not keep practicing the language.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've more or less mastered English, but then I have had nearly 28 years at it so that's to be expected. I know a few phrases in Japanese that I only learned to flirt with the cute Japanese girl at my local Game store a few years ago and haven't used in years so my pronunciation would probably be considered highly offensive. My wife and I speak Al Bhed from FFX when we need to communicate something in secret but I doubt that counts. I can also speak whatever butchered version of English my brother in law speaks. He's not foreign or anything, just incredibly stupid.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> My wife and I speak Al Bhed from FFX when we need to communicate something in secret but I doubt that counts.


 
I think Al Bhed counts. imo it's still considered a language.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 17, 2015)

English's my first language, Arabic's my native language, and I can speak French too

Y también yo aprendo Español. 

edit: I can understand a lick of Japanese but gosh to the folks here complaining about how hard it is, you haven't tried Arabic. holy **** is that hard.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2015)

Vipera said:


> They all use different symbols that I can't be bothered to learn. I can communicate just fine with 26 letters. I dropped learning Russian for the same reason.


 
You can always try to learn Polish. It is probably the nearest you will get to Russian with Latin alphabet.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> English's my first language, Arabic's my native language, and I can speak French too
> 
> Y también yo aprendo Español.
> 
> edit: I can understand a lick of Japanese but gosh to the folks here complaining about how hard it is, you haven't tried Arabic. holy **** is that hard.


You know, the most annoying part about Arabic is the different dialects. 

Like, Egyptian Arabic vs Iraqi Arabic vs legit Arabic has a massive difference. And then some sounds like Kh jeem, haah vs haá( dunno how to even write that out in English phonically) but you get the point. So much change in a single language is insane. 

Then the different accents, and stuff sprinkled over the page in excess is also super hard to learn. 

And then conjugations yaaay :|


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You know, the most annoying part about Arabic is the different dialects.
> 
> Like, Egyptian Arabic vs Iraqi Arabic vs legit Arabic has a massive difference. And then some sounds like Kh jeem, haah vs haá( dunno how to even write that out in English phonically) but you get the point. So much change in a single language is insane.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah holy crap

Not to mention the fact that all 2nd language arabic classes teach classical arabic, which literally isn't spoken anywhere apart from like airport announcements or some crap

the conjugations dear god ;~;


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> Yeah holy crap
> 
> Not to mention the fact that all 2nd language arabic classes teach classical arabic, which literally isn't spoken anywhere apart from like airport announcements or some crap
> 
> the conjugations dear god ;~;


Well, I think classical Arabic is honestly the most important one. It is the one that is universally understood the most. I can't speak it though  
Professional interviews are also also mostly conducted in classical Arabic, so it is definitely more important. 

Say I was to go to Iraq though, and speak just classical Arabic, I'd be a joke lol, and Arabs don't let you live shit like that down. They judge people to the next level.


----------



## Pablitox (Apr 17, 2015)

Wasn't Arabic wrote backwards? as in from right to left? Could come handy as I'm lefty


----------



## loco365 (Apr 17, 2015)

English is my main language, and I've been taking FSL (French as a Second Language) from fourth grade to twelfth grade. I know a fair amount of grammar and words (ie, I can construct decent sentences, some being complex, although I usually mess up the grammar here and there), but they don't teach you a lot of particularly useful vocabulary, and I really wish they did, as I'd make more use of French that way. I can translate it into English quite well though, provided I'm armed with a dictionary. I've also self-taught myself some Japanese, although it's very basic knowledge of some characters (Mostly Katakana and a few Hiragana, as well as a few Kanji) and really ends there.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 17, 2015)

I can read write and speak both dutch and english, both on almost the same degree. i can understand german both written and spoken, but i can't get around the grammar, so i'll answer in english or dutch. I do understand at least enough italian to get directions, do my shoppings and order my dinner... say hi, tell someone she's lookin'great... but not really anything important. other languages not worth to talk about.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2015)

Pablitox said:


> Wasn't Arabic wrote backwards? as in from right to left? Could come handy as I'm lefty


yep, it is 

Kinda annoying since no note book really supports it, but it is not so bad.


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 17, 2015)

I usually talk in English but Arabic is my Mother-language, and I know a little bit of Japanese



Pablitox said:


> Wasn't Arabic wrote backwards? as in from right to left? Could come handy as I'm lefty


 
Writing in Arabic is not hard, even if you're left-handed...


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 18, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Really? I thought Latin, classical Latin rather than neo Latin at least, was fairly easy as it had the benefits of not having interacted with other languages for years (see that video from earlier).


 
I didn't actually try learning it, but just for curiosity I read about how Latin grammar works. Just like german, Latin have cases that change how the word is written, if I'm not mistaken it's 7 cases. When I tried learning German, the cases was one of the parts I had most difficulty understanding, because the words change depending on the context.

But maybe Latin really isn't difficult and I just got a little traumatized by the hard time I had with German


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I didn't actually try learning it, but just for curiosity I read about how Latin grammar works. Just like german, Latin have cases that change how the word is written, if I'm not mistaken it's 7 cases. When I tried learning German, the cases was one of the parts I had most difficulty understanding, because the words change depending on the context.
> 
> But maybe Latin really isn't difficult and I just got a little traumatized by the hard time I had with German


To me. Latin looks like a primitive version of recent languages like french , spanish, portuguese, italian. It is the root for all of them, so if the lowest fom o saud language is learnt, maybe learning another romanic language would be easier


----------



## SammyPoke (Apr 18, 2015)

I know French, English, Spanish, and I'm in the process of mastering my French.
I don't just know English, I also know Britglish, Strine-glish (with the accent), some Spanglish, but my favorite is Franglais (which I tend to use a lot when I travel).
I also know coding, which I considered a language, but I can't speak that.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2015)

SammyPoke said:


> I know French, English, Spanish, and I'm in the process of mastering my French.
> I don't just know English, I also know Britglish, Strine-glish (with the accent), some Spanglish, but my favorite is Franglais (which I tend to use a lot when I travel).
> I also know coding, which I considered a language, but I can't speak that.


Cool!

So tu may comprendre what je say à you


----------



## Retribution (Apr 18, 2015)

Die Muttersprache meiner Familie ist Deutsch. An der Schule, habe ich viele Spanisch gelernt. Also, ich spreche Englisch, weil ich immer hier gewohnt habe. Mein Deutsch ist sehr besser als mein Spanisch... doch, bin ich in AP Spanisch... deshalb, mein Spanisch ist hochentwickelt. Auf Deutsch, finde ich die Grammatik sehr einfach. Obwohl, der viele grammatischen Regeln hat, die sind ganz logisch 

My mother tongue is German. In school, I learned a lot of Spanish. Also, I (obviously) speak English, because I have always lived here. My German is much better than my Spanish, however, I am in AP Spanish. Therefore, my Spanish is highly-developed. In German, I consider the grammar to be quite simple. Although it has many grammatical rules, they are quite logical


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2015)

Retribution said:


> Die Muttersprache meiner Familie ist Deutsch. An der Schule, habe ich viele Spanisch gelernt. Also, ich spreche Englisch, weil ich immer hier gewohnt habe. Mein Deutsch ist sehr besser als mein Spanisch... doch, bin ich in AP Spanisch... deshalb, mein Spanisch ist hochentwickelt. Auf Deutsch, finde ich die Grammatik sehr einfach. Obwohl, der viele grammatischen Regeln hat, die sind ganz logisch
> 
> My mother tongue is German. In school, I learned a lot of Spanish. Also, I (obviously) speak English, because I have always lived here. My German is much better than my Spanish, however, I am in AP Spanish. Therefore, my Spanish is highly-developed. In German, I consider the grammar to be quite simple. Although it has many grammatical rules, they are quite logical


 
Vielleicht deutsche Grammatik ist logisch, ich weiß es nicht, aber ich finde sie ganz kompliziert. Englisch ist einfach, Spanisch ist einfach, aber ich wohne hier in Deutschland seit mehr als 3 Jahre, und ich spreche noch nicht gut Deutsch.
Die Kasus sind nämlich schwer.
PS: Ich weiß mein Deutsch ist schlecht, und diese Text hier zeigt es an.

English: German is difficult.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 18, 2015)

English, and learning German (I could figure out a sentence if I had context clues and a little more time than it would take a fluent speaker)


----------



## Retribution (Apr 18, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Vielleicht deutsche Grammatik ist logisch, ich weiß es nicht, aber ich finde sie ganz kompliziert. Englisch ist einfach, Spanisch ist einfach, aber ich wohne hier in Deutschland seit mehr als 3 Jahre, und ich spreche noch nicht gut Deutsch.
> Die Kasus sind nämlich schwer.
> PS: Ich weiß mein Deutsch ist schlecht, und diese Text hier zeigt es an.
> 
> English: German is difficult.


 

The cases are easy for me.

Akkusativ: Ich habe *den/einen *Hund. It's the direct object. The Golden Rule, as the German teacher at my school says (I'm her T.A.), for the accusative is: "der goes to den, the rest stay the same." Only masculine words change in the accusative. Ich habe* eine/die* Frau. Ich habe *ein/das* Kind.

Dativ: This is the indirect object, or the receiver of the object. Many verbs are classified as dative verbs, like schicken (to send), geben (to give), kaufen (to buy), and helfen (to help). Unfortunately, all articles change in the dative. Ich gebe *meinem/dem* Vater [etw.] Ich schicke *meiner/der *Schwester [etw.] Ich kaufe *meinem/dem *Baby [etw.]

Genitiv: This isn't really used that often. When it is, it masculine articles and nouns add either an "s" or an "es" to the ending, depending on the number of syllables in the noun.

Frage *des *Tag*es *(question of the day). *des *comes from *der*, and the reason why *es *is added is because "Tag" is only one syllable.

For anyone who has been confused by the German grammatical cases, I hope that this could offer help.


----------



## epicboy (Apr 18, 2015)

I speak arabic, english and learning español


----------



## Retribution (Apr 18, 2015)

epicboy said:


> I speak arabic, english and learning español


 

Ten suerte


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 18, 2015)

The Language of Love   


Still don't get it tho


----------



## Pablitox (Apr 19, 2015)

So many spanish learners! 

Ni no kuni's translation shall prove a good test for all those who dare, lol.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 19, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> English, and learning German (I could figure out a sentence if I had context clues and a little more time than it would take a fluent speaker)


The one thing for German is to not laugh at the way the word are being pronounced. I still find it funny how it is pronounced.


----------



## Adeka (Apr 19, 2015)

I know the ASL alphabet.  does that count?


----------



## dekuleon (Apr 19, 2015)

Brazilian portuguese is my native language but Portuguese from Portugal is almost the same thing. My English is good but not perfect, and I can speak Spanish, not great but enough.


----------



## jayjay123 (Apr 19, 2015)

English, Afrikaans, a little Xhosa and French and of course Rubbish


----------



## Reploid (Apr 19, 2015)

vodka.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> The one thing for German is to not laugh at the way the word are being pronounced. I still find it funny how it is pronounced.


 
I got used to it, I've grown up in a family where German is a second language for most of us (so really, it's other people who don't know German who laugh when I say anything with a "ch" in it XD


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

I forgot that I learned some German such as Herr and Fraülein just from playing Ace Attorney, I also know some French such as Monsiuer and Bonjour. Not sure if my spelling is correct though.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2015)

I speak English, Spanish, and Lua.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 19, 2015)

latin is forced upon spain, portugal and france when they were (partly) conquered, so yes they have somethings alike, latin is a dead language, wich is replaced by italian.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 19, 2015)

My high school tried to get me to learn Spanish. As soon as we got enough words in our vocabulary lists that most of my classmates began mouthing off dirty phrases ad infinitum, I gave up on trying to learn the language.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Apr 19, 2015)

I just started learning Mandarin and Cantonese, I'm still not that good at it though. I know a few German and Spanish words but I can't exactly group them together in a sentence yet.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2015)

Atlas_Noire said:


> I just started learning Mandarin and Cantonese, I'm still not that good at it though. I know a few German and Spanish words but I can't exactly group them together in a sentence yet.


 
Is Spanish a popular language in the Philippines? (as in do many people speak the language there?)


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Apr 19, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Is Spanish a popular language in the Philippines? (as in do many people speak the language there?)


 
I wouldn't say it is very popular with everyone here, but the Fiipino language has some mixtures of Spanish words.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 23, 2015)

i forgot, i can understand most of south-african language, since it's almost like dutch... there's double denialor double negativity but when sthey say the words it sounds dutch, and although they have some new words for cars, trains and candy's there's no big problem... just writen it takes me some time, since they write the words really different. they understand me if i speak dutch (and they laugh about the way i say things), and i can understand them if they speak (and laugh about the way they say things).


----------



## ilman (Apr 23, 2015)

My mother language is Bulgarian.
I've been learning English through TV and games since very little (like 2 years old) and lessons (since I was about 6). I got a CAE (Certificate in Advanced English) 3 months ago.
Now I'm learning Russian at school, since ~80% of the words are the same as those in Bulgarian, making it easy to score good grades.
Next year I'm gonna start some lessons in either Mandarin or Japanese, so that by the time I finish high school I know a far eastern language.

In terms of programming languages, my main pick is C++, although I know C# at a decent level and know some Haskell and Python.


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 23, 2015)

I understand four languages, but only speak three. Japanese, Spanish, English(difficult) & Portuguese. Portuguese is only heard. Not spoken, little read.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 23, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I forgot that I learned some German such as Herr and Fraülein just from playing Ace Attorney, I also know some
> French such as Monsiuer and Bonjour. Not sure if my spelling is correct though.


Don't forget"von Karma" 



Sheimi said:


> The one thing for German is to not laugh at the way the word are being pronounced. I still find it funny how it is pronounced.


Hm.. which one for example? Would be interesting to hear how the language "feels" for someone learning it later. Difficult?


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Apr 23, 2015)

JaapDaniels said:


> i forgot, i can understand most of *south-african language*, since it's almost like dutch... .


 

It's Afrikaans~

When I was small Polish was main language (didn't know English till junior kindergarden) now English took over and now I struggle with Polish but still can get by getting my point across by using words that are similar: What tires do you have for your car? what kind of circle do you have on your car? 
( could never read or write ) Quit learning French as soon as I could (grade 9)

Don't use it, lose it is the moral of the story.


----------



## Osha (Apr 23, 2015)

I speak French natively, and learned English by watching videos and going on various websites.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

Osha said:


> I speak French natively, and learned English by watching videos and going on various websites.


 
Yay! We are friends now!


----------



## Hargrun (Apr 23, 2015)

What I learned from several languages I learned by playing.

(Which means I can sound like a badly dubbed character...)

EDIT: Ah, yes... I know Portuguese, English and few words in Japanese and German.


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 23, 2015)

epicboy said:


> I speak arabic, english and learning español


كيف الحال؟



Osha said:


> learned English by watching videos and going on various websites.


Same here, school doesn't help at all!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2015)

AboodXD said:


> Same here, school doesn't help at all!


 
I failed english at school 

Learnt myself


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I failed english at school


I always get around 98 in English at school, I fail at the composition/writing a paragraph test. >


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 23, 2015)

Serbian and English


----------



## epicboy (Apr 23, 2015)

AboodXD said:


> كيف الحال؟
> 
> 
> Same here, school doesn't help at all!


الحمد لله، انا بخير. و انت؟


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 24, 2015)

epicboy said:


> الحمد لله، انا بخير. و انت؟


تمام والحمدلله.

----

This is a question to anyone who knows Arabic:
ما إعراب "أحمد" في جملة "اتصلت بأحمد"؟
Think you know Arabic? Well think *AGAIN*!


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 27, 2015)

Filipino (main) - English (fluently) - JApanese (poorly) - and C++ lol 

i suck in spelling and i agree with you guys! school doesnt help with english. well thanks google! youre always there to correct my grammar lol.


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 27, 2015)

Ni hao, I can speak english, portuguese and spanish. C'est tout, auf wiedersehen.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 27, 2015)

Portuguese, Spanish and English. I lost touch of French many years ago but would like to retrieve it.

Been looking and a course to learn French is like £200 ($304) and I'd just want it as a hobby, so think I'll pass.


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Been looking and a course to learn French is like £200 ($304) and I'd just want it as a hobby, so think I'll pass.


 
Have you tried Duolingo? https://www.duolingo.com/ (I don't know how to connect the link with the name, so that the name becomes the link) I use it to learn german and french; I don't think it actually replaces any real learning, but it can be cool as a hobby, it's intuitive and it can ease your entrance into real classes, if you wish to.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Been looking and a course to learn French is like £200 ($304) and I'd just want it as a hobby, so think I'll pass.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Don't forget"von Karma"
> 
> 
> Hm.. which one for example? Would be interesting to hear how the language "feels" for someone learning it later. Difficult?


 
Long composed words, specially if they use "ch" and "g".
Eg: Flugunfalluntersuchungsstelle
Words with many "K", eg: Krankenwagen, Krankenheit.
Anything with ü, ö, let's go to the simplest ones: fünf, böse
Every composed word where one part ends in er, and the next start with a strong consonant, eg.: Lohnsteuerkarte
Actually, everything that contains "r": Brot, Brüder, Bremen, ...
And also, why "speed" is so long, this composed word is hard to pronounce and funny to listen to: Strömungsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Long composed words, specially if they use "ch" and "g".
> Eg: Flugunfalluntersuchungsstelle
> Words with many "K", eg: Krankenwagen, Krankenheit.
> Anything with ü, ö, let's go to the simplest ones: fünf, böse
> ...


 
Speed: "Vitesse" in french.

Also:


FAST6191 said:


>




That was really funny to watch lol. He has a very good french.


----------



## storm75x (Apr 28, 2015)

*..//-../---/-./-//.../.--././.-/-.-//--/---/.-./..././/-.-./---/-.././///*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2015)

_Mary_ said:


> Filipino (main) - English (fluently) - JApanese (poorly) - and C++ lol
> 
> i suck in spelling and i agree with you guys! school doesnt help with english. well thanks google! youre always there to correct my grammar lol.


 
School also doesn't help with other languages either.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Portuguese, Spanish and English. I lost touch of French many years ago but would like to retrieve it.
> 
> Been looking and a course to learn French is like £200 ($304) and I'd just want it as a hobby, so think I'll pass.


 
Duolingo is free, and has a French course.
Memrise has a bunch, too.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> School also doesn't help with other languages either.


 
I agree there. I failed my english classes. Though I don't feel I'm _that bad _to even fail one of the most easier languages in the world.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I agree there. I failed my english classes. Though I don't feel I'm _that bad _to even fail one of the most easier languages in the world.


 
The thing about teaching english, or any language, is that they love to over-complicate the language. Personally, during English class, I try not to listen to them. IMO, it is all about weather it sounds right, and that usually gives me the right answer. 
Things like "i before e, except after c, and execpt after [proceeds to list a shit ton of exceptions]"
The way it is taught is stupid imo


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The thing about teaching english, or any language, is that they love to over-complicate the language. Personally, during English class, I try not to listen to them. IMO, it is all about weather it sounds right, and that usually gives me the right answer.
> Things like "i before e, except after c, and execpt after [proceeds to list a shit ton of exceptions]"
> The way it is taught is stupid imo


 
And that's even worse with French  This language is full of exceptions, homophones, and synonyms. There are 3-4 different words for a single equivalent word in english


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And that's even worse with French  This language is full of exceptions, homophones, and synonyms. There are 3-4 different words for a single equivalent word in english


 
yes, thank god I was raised learning a different language. Otherwise, I would have had much more difficulty learning masculine vs feminine. Conjugations were hell though. On paper, it looks so much harder than it is by mouth. Words like "Etre" have so many conjugations that differ completely, but I conjugated them easily, by 'substituting' them with the other version like somme(sp?). I didn't realize they were the same word till maybe the third year of studying french ;P

ofc, ignoring the studies, and barely making it through the Dictee's/spelling tests(baaarely scraped through those :x half of them were ~40%), I always had my highest mark in oral presentation, and general communication, since I was able to just say/write what sounded correct. That kept my grade up at about a 65% throughout high school


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> yes, thank god I was raised learning a different language. Otherwise, I would have had much more difficulty learning masculine vs feminine. Conjugations were hell though. On paper, it looks so much harder than it is by mouth. Words like "Etre" have so many conjugations that differ completely, but I conjugated them easily, by 'substituting' them with the other version like somme(sp?). I didn't realize they were the same word till maybe the third year of studying french ;P
> 
> ofc, ignoring the studies, and barely making it through the Dictee's/spelling tests(baaarely scraped through those :x half of them were ~40%), I always had my highest mark in oral presentation, and general communication, since I was able to just say/write what sounded correct. That kept my grade up at about a 65% throughout high school


 
Yeah, the verb "être" / "to be". so much possibilities.

Present tense:
pronoun/verb

Je suis
tu es 
il/elle/on est
nous sommes
vous êtes 
ils/elles/ sont

And there is much more tenses, past participes, composed tens (like "J'ai été" "I has been")
And I think the verb "avoir" / "to have" is even worse ._.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah, the verb "être" / "to be". so much possibilities.
> 
> Present tense:
> pronoun/verb
> ...


 
avoir was easier for me tbh. I never learned the Mr and Mrs Vandertramp thing(switched schools at the wrong time), which is apparently really important. I powered through though, so I'm happy that class is over. I still learn a bit every now and then, but yea. I just need some experience with it. 

Just so happy highschool is over. SO HAPPY. no homework


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> avoir was easier for me tbh. I never learned the Mr and Mrs Vandertramp thing(switched schools at the wrong time), which is apparently really important. I powered through though, so I'm happy that class is over. I still learn a bit every now and then, but yea. I just need some experience with it.
> 
> Just so happy highschool is over. SO HAPPY. no homework


 
What is this Vandertramp thing lol? I never heard of this.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What is this Vandertramp thing lol? I never heard of this.


 
idk. I never learned it 

in all seriousness, here it is :


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> idk. I never learned it
> 
> in all seriousness, here it is :
> 
> ...


 
What the fuck is this piece of shit? all of this for "Participe passé avec le verbe être"? Though with "le verbe avoir" it's easier since participes doesn't have to be accorded with the subject/pronoun, unles they're specified/mentionned before the verb (argh this crap is a lot harder than "to be" >.<


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What the fuck is this piece of shit? all of this for "Participe passé avec le verbe être"? Though with "le verbe avoir" it's easier since participes doesn't have to be accorded with the subject/pronoun, unles they're specified/mentionned before the verb (argh this crap is a lot harder than "to be" >.<


 
idk man. I never learned it, and it looked so complicated, that I never bothered. I just relied on whether sth sounds right in my head. 

The problem is that we had memorization tests like this. We were expected to have this memorized and ready for tests, as well as conjugations. We would get a page of 9 different word conjugations and have to memorize it for the next week and answer the test about it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> idk man. I never learned it, and it looked so complicated, that I never bothered. I just relied on whether sth sounds right in my head.
> 
> The problem is that we had memorization tests like this. We were expected to have this memorized and ready for tests, as well as conjugations. We would get a page of 9 different word conjugations and have to memorize it for the next week and answer the test about it.


 
I know that feel. This memorisation test with all tenses of "avoir" and "être" were pain in the arse. But we've doe this so frequently in 6th grade we now know those 2 by heart


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I know that feel. This memorisation test with all tenses of "avoir" and "être" were pain in the arse. But we've doe this so frequently in 6th grade we now know those 2 by heart


 
I just memorized the endings of one version of the tense, and prayed that I would pick up on the rest of the exceptions. Ofc it didn't always work, but I did have more time to waste playing games, or whatever the hell I used to do to kill time back then.


----------



## netovsk (Apr 29, 2015)

English, portuguese, a tiny bit of german.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I just memorized the endings of one version of the tense, and prayed that I would pick up on the rest of the exceptions. Ofc it didn't always work, but I did have more time to waste playing games, or whatever the hell I used to do to kill time back then.


 
But due to all exceptions this language has, it sadly wouldn't work in all verbs/tenses


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But due to all exceptions this language has, it sadly wouldn't work in all verbs/tenses


 
and that is why I barely passed that class


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> and that is why I barely passed that class


 
Although I still don't understand *why* I failed my english classes  I mean, I'm not that bad with english grammar... *Or am I?*


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Although I still don't understand *why* I failed my english classes  I mean, I'm not that bad with english grammar... *Or am I?*


 
Idk lol. Could be the grammar tests that really brought you down. They are really really specific oftentimes. Maybe poor essays or inability to write a good thesis? idk what _niveau  _you studied in, but just some guesses


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Idk lol. Could be the grammar tests that really brought you down. They are really really specific oftentimes. Maybe poor essays or inability to write a good thesis? idk what _niveau  _you studied in, but just some guesses


 
I had Enriched English. At the time I didn't understand very well the _niveau _ of language I had to study


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I had Enriched English. At the time I didn't understand very well the _niveau _ of language I had to study


 
were you required to write 5 paragraph essays yet?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> were you required to write 5 paragraph essays yet?


 
Not only 5 paragraph but a 600 words essay 
It was fairly easy, but I failed. 60% of correct grammar is required to pass, I had 58% ._.
Oral and reading made it to 60%


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Not only 5 paragraph but a 600 words essay
> It was fairly easy, but I failed. 60% of correct grammar is required to pass, I had 58% ._.
> Oral and reading made it to 60%


 
lol that really sucks  

ah well, at least it's all done, eh?

idc what my academic position is, but at least I am not in highschool anymore


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> lol that really sucks
> 
> ah well, at least it's all done, eh?
> 
> idc what my academic position is, but at least I am not in highschool anymore


 
In all honnesty, I don't care about failing my english class. It was 2 years ago. What's done is done. I know I can talk english fluently, and that's enough for most.
2 two years of "no school", I learnt more since I spent alot of time in english video games, videos, of websites.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> In all honnesty, I don't care about failing my english class. It was 2 years ago. What's done is done. I know I can talk english fluently, and that's enough for most.
> 2 two years of "no school", I learnt more since I spent alot of time in english video games, videos, of websites.


 
yep, that's it! 

I really killed my marks at the end of Highschool thanks to being depressed alongside taking a higher workload than I should have. I was aiming for engineering only cuz my dad was pushing me for it, and as we all know, that never works out in the end. 

This fall I will find out where I will be studying. 2 years wasted and it is still uncertain. but throughout this all, I don't regret my high school grades, or wish I could go back. I am so happy that I don' have to endure that again xD


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 24, 2016)

Je peux faire un petit peu du francais. Ich spreche ein Bisschen Deutsch. Italaino mio e buono.

Latina mea optima est. M*ínn norrœnt mál er góðr.

That's about 6. 1 fluently, 1 semi-fluently and the rest at various levels. Want to know why French is kinda weird? It's half Frankish! Besides, lots of linguistic changes were made by drunk people 

Also, I've picked up some Japanese from watching Dragon Ball (Z) and Dragon Ball Super. Yatta!*


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 24, 2016)

I speak English natively, along with some german.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Mar 24, 2016)

Native: English
Learning: Japanese


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 24, 2016)

English
have in the past got by in japanese / french and italian , can just recall bits.(mainly i can still order a few beers at the bar) .. work at home these days...


----------



## mgrev (Mar 24, 2016)

i speak Norwegian as my primary language, and english. i also speak a tiny bit of german


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 24, 2016)

English, and I'm starting to learn French.


----------



## regnad (Mar 24, 2016)

English is my native language. 

I studied German at university and lived in Germany a few years, so my German is pretty good. 

I've been in Japan now for 10 years working as a university and high school English teacher. My goodness, though, Japanese is hard! It's much much much harder than German, at least as a native English speaker. My little boy, who is bilingual, speaks better Japanese than I do despite my having been in Japan longer than he's been alive.


----------



## Diego788 (Mar 24, 2016)

i'm Spanish native and i know speak some english


----------



## Xexyz (Mar 24, 2016)

I used to be bilingual when I was younger. Sadly, I forgot like 95% of my Japanese.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2016)

I would like to learn Latin someday :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> French is my native language. I can speak english, although it isn't perfect.


Also, quoting this because I improved a lot over a year. Really.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey @VinsCool if you ever want Latin help, feel free to ask me! I've done it for 4 years and pretty much taught it for a bit last semester.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> Hey @VinsCool if you ever want Latin help, feel free to ask me! I've done it for 4 years and pretty much taught it for a bit last semester.


I like how almost directly French came from Latin! I had some read of old French, it's almost like as if Latin was morphing into a modern language


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 25, 2016)

Italian really is closer. I like french but it's kinda like drunk Latin  Ofc, Classical Latin is the only good one. The Ancient one is kinda weird and the Late/Vulgar is gross.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> Italian really is closer. I like french but it's kinda like drunk Latin  Ofc, Classical Latin is the only good one. The Ancient one is kinda weird and the Late/Vulgar is gross.


Isn't that what most actual roman languages are? Vulgar Latin?

I heard it was, I could be wrong though.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Isn't that what most actual roman languages are? Vulgar Latin?
> 
> I heard it was, I could be wrong though.


Basically, yes. Regional forms of Vulgar Latin. Italian, imo, sounds the prettiest. The actual Vulgar Latin is gross. 

Comparisons:

Latin: Ego Sum
Vulgar: Eo Essyo (wtf is essyo? )
Italian: Io Sono
French: Je Suis


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> Basically, yes. Regional forms of Vulgar Latin. Italian, imo, sounds the prettiest. The actual Vulgar Latin is gross.
> 
> Comparisons:
> 
> ...


Now the "suis" makes sense to me, hahaha.

I always wondered why verb tenses were so weird. Especially for "avoir" and "être"


----------



## iAqua (Mar 25, 2016)

English primarily. French and a bit of Mandarin.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Now the "suis" makes sense to me, hahaha.
> 
> I always wondered why verb tenses were so weird. Especially for "avoir" and "être"


To be and often to have are always irregular. Habere became avoir. Esse->estre->etre. Some French verbs are parts of two Latin verbs. Ex: Aller. The ones that start with v come from vadere, the "ir" stem in future and conditional is from ire.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> To be and often to have are always irregular. Habere became avoir. Esse->estre->etre. Some French verbs are parts of two Latin verbs. Ex: Aller. The ones that start with v come from vadere, the "ir" stem in future and conditional is from ire.


Just impressive.

This is exactly why I would like to learn Latin and old French. The origin of words are very interesting


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 25, 2016)

Indeed. I can look at a word and figure out if its Romance or Germanic based by the prefixes/suffixes.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 25, 2016)

So yeah, I can speak Croatian, English, Romania and German 8)


----------



## The_Soulless (Mar 25, 2016)

My Native language is Spanish (and guaraní)
My English is basic xD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> Indeed. I can look at a word and figure out if its Romance or Germanic based by the prefixes/suffixes.


I like to do this with English. It's a cool language actually. It has Germanic, French influence, Nordic too.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sure English is cool. But its also so damn messy! Oh well...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> Sure English is cool. But its also so damn messy! Oh well...


I blame Vikings and the hundred year war, hahaha


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I blame Vikings and the hundred year war, hahaha


I probably linked it before but I will link it again


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I probably linked it before but I will link it again



Yes you did! I've seen it, and I really liked it


----------



## sj33 (Mar 25, 2016)

English and Japanese.

I'd like to learn German and Russian one day, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Mar 25, 2016)

French is my Native language, I am almost perfect with English

I want to learn Japanese and Germany if it possible because those 2 language look interesting


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

dradonhunter11 said:


> French is my native language, I am almost perfect with English
> 
> I want to learn Japanese and German, possibly because those 2 languages look interesting


Fixed


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Mar 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed


well, I did a re-fix XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

dradonhunter11 said:


> well, I did a re-fix XD


Hey it's cool, I used to be really bad in the past years. I just wanted to joke with ye :3


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 25, 2016)

German, Russian, English and French


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Mar 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Hey it's cool, I used to be really bad in the past years. I just wanted to joke with ye :3


I understand but at same time it been couple day since I didn't sleep and I am writing in dark XD My English will become better has long I practice it, same with coding XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

dradonhunter11 said:


> I understand but at same time it been couple day since I didn't sleep and I am writing in dark XD My English will become better has long I practice it, same with coding XD


indeed my friend, indeed. My english level became much better during my daily internet lurks on english websites. I have no doubt you will become better soon


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Mar 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> indeed my friend, indeed. My english level became much better during my daily internet lurks on english websites. I have no doubt you will become better soon


I am known in many other community under the name of notch (Notch, not creator of minecraft (some might recognize me from neoseeker or terraria forum)) and if you can read my post, it full of mistake XD


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 25, 2016)

I speak many languages. But still I dont get any chicks, anywhere.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 25, 2016)

I basicly learned all my English from Games and the Internet lol. In my School they stil learn basic things that are pretty easy for me haha. They say "sis" instead of "this". My English isnt perfect though.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Mar 25, 2016)

at first for me it was
english > spanish > swahili > japanese
but now it's
english > japanese > spanish.

my japanese gets better cause i hear it very often, while my spanish is deteroirating because no one barely uses it :l

don't even get me started on swahili...


----------



## matpower (Mar 25, 2016)

Just two languages so far, Portuguese(Brazilian variant, native) and English, so yeah, nothing special.
I might learn German or Japanese later, French would also be an interesting choice, but right now I'm trying to improve my English so it gets nearly as good as my Portuguese.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 25, 2016)

Fuckereese


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 25, 2016)

First language – *English*
Native language – *Arabic* (I don't speak this too well hence it not being my 'first')
Others: *Spanish* with near fluency, *French* as a second language


----------



## lolz5521 (Mar 25, 2016)

I speak c++.


----------



## Greymane (Mar 25, 2016)

first&native - dutch
second - english
learning - japanese


----------



## Edrian (Mar 25, 2016)

English,
Chinese Mandarin,
Basic Spanish (Still a long way ahead)

Willing to learn Japanese, Italian and French.

I also speak Mayonnaise, if that makes any sense


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 25, 2016)

Native language is English, but I'm also decent in Spanish (just not at writing it, fuck those accents).
I wanna learn Japanese though.


----------



## Mojodude123 (Mar 25, 2016)

English

Studying Japanese independently- Kanji is a bitch

Also looking forward to studying the Russian language


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2016)

ngo5 hok6 gan2 gwong2 dong1 waa2
I'm learning Cantonese


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

British English, although sometimes I seem to say completely the wrong thing or a sentence that is devoid of sense.
I also speak HTML.


----------



## jinzou ningen (Mar 27, 2016)

My native language is Italian. I'm studying English, German and Spanish at school. I'm studying Japanese and Korean by myself.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 28, 2016)

Fluent: English 
Learning: Sign language and Japanese. (Maybe french down the line)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cammygirl192 said:


> British English, although sometimes I seem to say completely the wrong thing or a sentence that is devoid of sense.
> I also speak HTML.


Nice. I speak

HOW.TO.MEET.LADIES
html
as well.


----------



## rufuszombot (Mar 28, 2016)

English: First
Learning German and French. (slowly and terribly)


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

First language: Italian
Others: 
-English (still need a lot of improvement...)
-Swedish (This is most likely my second language,'cause my mother is Swedish)
-French (Well,studied this at school,I'm not very good.)
-Arabic (I've been in Egypt for 3 long years,it was kinda obligatory lel)
Studying:
-Spanish (Yeah,at school actually)


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Mar 28, 2016)

english, spanish, japanese


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2016)

Chelsea_Fantasy said:


> english, spanish, japanese



you just cant say Japanese on a game modding forum....


People will beg you to death to translate they fav game.


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 28, 2016)

Flame said:


> you just cant say Japanese on a game modding forum....
> 
> 
> People will beg you to death to translate they fav game.


"Pls translate FE: Fates dlc"


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2016)

Swedish native (so that way I can read Danish and read / hear Norwegian (and they can understand Swedish so yeah) . 
English is my second language, we began our English classes when we were 8 years old. 
I had German classes for four years between 12 and 15 years old. I don't remember much, but I can understand some.
Now I've been trying to learn Japanese for 11 years, but I've taken it really slow and without any classes or real teachers.


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 28, 2016)

In order of fluency
English
Bosnian
French
Swedish (BARELEY)
weaboonese


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 30, 2016)

The only 4 that will matter in the future, English, Russian, Chinese and Japanese.

Although i'm not fluent in anything but english, I can understand and speak most of the useful conversational phrases from the other languages.

With the crisis in the east, i've strongly considered learning arabic as well - as they could become a major player later on.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Mar 30, 2016)

@Flame people may beg me a lot, but it's my decission to accept or not, by example:



			
				Supster131 said:
			
		

> "Pls translate FE: Fates dlc"


I'm sorry @Supster131 but I have a lot of things to do now ("SOON!2" development, "Howling Theme Tool" development, "Assassination Classroom Grand Siege On Koro-Sensei!!" translation, "Player's Heaven" improvements and hacking research).
Eventually Nintendo will release it.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 30, 2016)

I lived my childhood in many different places of Italy and I also have my job here so I speak Italian everydays, but I'm also Chinese so I'm very fluent in mandarin too. 

Do u guys know how did I learn my English? Well, thanks to crapcom which released breath of fire 3 without any other languages but eng! I managed through entire game with a heavy dictionary near me! XD and I checked every single dialogue with it lol


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Alright, update. 

I can speak English, mostly US but also a bit of UK English. Native language is Filipino but I rarely use it outside of school. Learning French a bit so I'll be ready for 9th Grade. Can speak HTML as well as JavaScript.


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Alright, update.
> 
> I can speak English, mostly US but also a bit of UK English. Native language is Filipino but I rarely use it outside of school. Learning French a bit so I'll be ready for 9th Grade. Can speak HTML as well as JavaScript.



I implore you to learn British english. It's much more detailed and people won't think you're a prat when you speak.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> I implore you to learn British english. It's much more detailed and people won't think you're a prat when you speak.


I use British English along with my best British accent in my speeches. It makes me feel somewhat smarter and confident than usual.


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I use British English along with my best British accent in my speeches. It makes me feel somewhat smarter and confident than usual.



It does make you appear more intelligent. I've been to america and people thought I was 'posh'. I'm from kent, I sound like a farmer compared to most english people.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> It does make you appear more intelligent. I've been to america and people thought I was 'posh'. I'm from kent, I sound like a farmer compared to most english people.


It also attracted more ladies when I used it publicly


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> It also attracted more ladies when I used it publicly



Noticed that too. Other countries find british people attractive for some reason. I blame Hugh Grant.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the opposite problem and everybody thinks I am evil, especially when combined with my leaning towards the verbose.
It is not far wrong but it does annoy.

Also if you want proper farmer talk then skip to about 2 minutes in


I was out and about on Sunday and met someone that spoke like that. Only just about managed to cut through it. Guy was probably only in his late 40s as well which is pretty young for it to be that thick -- it mostly lives on slang and odd words from what I have seen, I don't know how old that video I just posted is but I would have pegged those guys in it as some of the last to truly speak that way.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 31, 2016)

Portuguese of Portugal
Spanish of Spain
British English (i.e, spellings and such 'cause whilst speaking it's a mix of UK/US)

So putting aside that I know Spanish, that's still kind of pointless because while watching Narcos it's hard to understand what the actors are saying in their Latin Spanish accents. I'll have to say though, it's pretty awesome to see Wagner Moura on an actual show than a soap opera. 

Edit: Some additional info.


----------



## Halvorsen (Mar 31, 2016)

First language: English
Learning Japanese intensively.
Taking Spanish at school and got the hang of what I'm learning, and since I live in Florida, people are surprised when I understand what they're saying in Portuguese, which is similar to Spanish. After this, I may learn French just because.
So, in all 
English.
Know a lot of: Japanese, Spanish, Portuguese. 
Planning to learn: French.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 31, 2016)

English/German/Kurdish(my mother tongue)/ and a little bit of arabic..

i would love to know more Japanese, honto.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2016)

I know English, some Welsh (hello anyone else in Wales!), and some French.
I also can speak HTML, PHP, Lua, and Python.


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 1, 2016)

I can speak intermediate thai (ethnically i am 100% Australian btw) which i learned just from being an expat there for 3 years. Although it's very informal, i can talk to Thai friends decently, but when i watch the news broadcasts in Thai language i struggle to keep up.

I had a Vietnamese girlfriend for a while too, where picked up some very basic Vietnamese. I also became very proficient at Indonesian while i was in primary(elementary) school which i still kind-of remember.

I wouldn't classify any of those skills as fluent though. But i can get myself out of trouble in those countries when there's no english speakers around


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 1, 2016)

Portuguese, english and spanish.

I learned Japanese when I was young but I forgot all of it because I didn't use it for a longe time, re-learning now though.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 2, 2016)

i'm not sure if i have posted earlier, but i know Norwegian, English and a bit of german.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have significantly improved on my German since last posting here, to the point where I can figure out what I'm reading (as long as there aren't too many complex words involved). Speaking is a little bit more difficult, though, and listening is still a nightmare


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I have significantly improved on my German since last posting here, to the point where I can figure out what I'm reading (as long as there aren't too many complex words involved). Speaking is a little bit more difficult, though, and listening is still a nightmare


What do you think about my English? I was reading posts I made from 2014, and oh god, that was horrible.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What do you think about my English? I was reading posts I made from 2014, and oh god, that was horrible.


You're VERY fluent right now, at least reading/writing! I never had the pleasure of seeing you in 2014, but it was interesting watching you improve over the last year and a half


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're VERY fluent right now, at least reading/writing! I never had the pleasure of seeing you in 2014, but it was interesting watching you improve over the last year and a half


Aw thanks man


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 4, 2016)

Dutch(flemish), french, german, english, hungarian and at the moment studying japanese in evening school.


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 4, 2016)

English as my main also French and Tamil learning Japanese


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

Sadly just english, it seems im incapable of learning a secodn language


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Sadly just english, it seems im incapable of learning a secodn language


Practice makes perfect, seriously. Just feed sites through Google Translate, watch foreign movies, stuff like that to gain exposure. It sounds dumb but it's honestly the thing that helps me the most


Also Duolingo, that is a FANTASTIC resource


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Sadly just english, it seems im incapable of learning a secodn language


Want to hear a funny story? I had the exact same mind at 15 years old. It seemed that I could only speak French  I couldn't understand a single English word. Classes were a failure, and I kept failing over and over.

And guess what? It turns out I can speak English decently well today 

The key of succeeding? Never EVER stop trying harder and harder.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Practice makes perfect, seriously. Just feed sites through Google Translate, watch foreign movies, stuff like that to gain exposure. It sounds dumb but it's honestly the thing that helps me the most
> 
> 
> Also Duolingo, that is a FANTASTIC resource


Mhmm ive tried, but nothing seems to make it stick. I'll forget everyhting the next day.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Mhmm ive tried, but nothing seems to make it stick. I'll forget everyhting the next day.


You can't drop the ball, otherwise you'll forget stuff :T You really need to stick with it


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Mhmm ive tried, but nothing seems to make it stick. I'll forget everyhting the next day.


Unless you have a severe intellectual disability then you're more than capable of learning a foreign language. Your first is always going to be the hardest. Oh, and the beginner's grind when your pronunciation fucking sucks and everyone seems to be speaking way too fast is the most painful part of the learning process.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm curious @Jackus, what language would you like to learn?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm curious @Jackus, what language would you like to learn?


Literally anything other than English would be a start. Since I live in wales I'm being pushed to learn welsh in school but no matter how hard I try it always fails.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Literally anything other than English would be a start. Since I live in wales I'm being pushed to learn welsh in school but no matter how hard I try it always fails.


I wish I spoke Welsh, but not living in the UK I'd probably never have anyone to speak it with :/

As for remembering shit that's what Anki is for

http://ankisrs.net/


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

I want to learn Latin. Also want to learn some old French dialects, for some reason


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> I wish I spoke Welsh, but not living in the UK I'd probably never have anyone to speak it with :/


Why would you want to? Its a very dull language that hardly anyone speaks. Even in wales english is the common language.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 4, 2016)

I speak English and a little german


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, my main language is spanish and i can speak english too, well, a very bad english...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> I speak English and a little german


Wie geht's?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Oh, my main language is spanish and i can speak english too, well, a very bad english...


I've read most of your content, and your English seemed very good to me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Why would you want to? Its a very dull language that hardly anyone speaks. Even in wales english is the common language.


I don't know. I _feel_ like it for whatever reason.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I've read most of your content, and your English seemed very good to me


Ay thanks, i'm glad to hear that, but i still make a lot of mistakes when i'm writting, like when i forget the translation of certain word, hehe


----------



## Hypnotizing (Apr 4, 2016)

Spanish as native language and i would say 70% english


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Ay thanks, i'm glad to hear that, but i still make a lot of mistakes when i'm writting like when i forget the translation of certain word or what it means, hehe


Don't worry about it, it happens to me all the time


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 4, 2016)

English is my first language and Hebrew is my second. I'm also learning Japanese through the power of anime. :^)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

Dutch is my native language, I'm learning English and French and later on German too.


----------



## G0R3Z (Apr 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What do you think about my English? I was reading posts I made from 2014, and oh god, that was horrible.



You have better grammar than most americans, i'll put it that way.

No offense to americans, but their school system doesn't teach them appropriate grammar. Most don't even know how to use a semicolon ( ; ) Of course, if they're even slightly intelligent (like many on these forums) then they'd teach themselves properly.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Literally anything other than English would be a start. Since I live in wales I'm being pushed to learn welsh in school but no matter how hard I try it always fails.



I have to learn Welsh to (hello fellow Welsh person! ), but I just learn what I have to and then I forget it, only to recall it when required. Heck, in my Welsh class I can have headphones in one ear, so I'm not really learning too much. Are you in the South, or up North? (For others: South has some different dialect than North).


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I have to learn Welsh to (hello fellow Welsh person! ), but I just learn what I have to and then I forget it, only to recall it when required. Heck, in my Welsh class I can have headphones in one ear, so I'm not really learning too much. Are you in the South, or up North? (For others: South has some different dialect than North).


I told you where I live in my first ever pm convo lol
I'm in North Wales.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

You did, but I've slept since then :s


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> You did, but I've slept since then :s


Bumped it for you.
Don't tell anyone else where I live mkay


----------



## Madridi (Apr 4, 2016)

Arabic (native language), English (fluent), and a little bit of Spanish


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> You have better grammar than most americans, i'll put it that way.
> 
> No offense to americans, but their school system doesn't teach them appropriate grammar. Most don't even know how to use a semicolon ( ; ) Of course, if they're even slightly intelligent (like many on these forums) then they'd teach themselves properly.


To be honest, I find English grammar very easy. French is a pain in the ass in comparison.


----------



## roo1234 (Apr 4, 2016)

Portuguese, a bit of spanish, bit of German, bit of italian, and Engrish


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> To be honest, I find English grammar very easy. French is a pain in the ass in comparison.


This


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> To be honest, I find English grammar very easy. French is a pain in the ass in comparison.


And I honestly prefer German to English. Everything is _very _literal and there are absolutely no spelling exceptions, you just pronounce what you see. The only issue I have with it that I don't with English is figuring out what articles to use for words, and even that's getting easier with practice


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2016)

My first language is Hungarian. I can also speak English (obviously), and I speak really-*really* shitty in German.


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 4, 2016)

My native language is spanish, but not any kind of spanish, is *Mexicano style wey*, and as far as I know, is considered the hardest variation of spanish to learn.

Also, the language I'm typying right now, but still have a lot of grammar issues hehe, but I can understand it perfectly by ear, read and even on songs, and all of that thanks to videogames, the GBATemp community (I read a lot here lol) self-learning on the internet and more things, movies, songs, videos on youtube etc...

My next goal is to speak and learn how to write Japanese, I'll do that when my time becomes more friendly lol.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 4, 2016)

I can speak dutch and english as good it gets i think (though i don't practice english enough), and i can understand german and the most common spoken south african language (which is related to dutch) but i always screw the grammar rules up.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

JaapDaniels said:


> I can speak dutch and english as good it gets i think (though i don't practice english enough), and i can understand german and the *most common spoken south african language* (which is related to dutch) but i always screw the grammar rules up.


Isn't that the language with the silly words like "springmat"?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 7, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Isn't that the language with the silly words like "springmat"?


it is it's tha language which calls a lollypostickle: stockylekker and they use y when we use ei in dutch and ei when we use y.
it's fun! they are double negative like one sentence in dutch then in South african:
NL: Als je niet scoort kun je niet winnen.
SA: Wie nie scoor nie win nie.


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 23, 2016)

JaapDaniels said:


> i forgot, i can understand most of south-african language, since it's almost like dutch... there's double denialor double negativity but when sthey say the words it sounds dutch, and although they have some new words for cars, trains and candy's there's no big problem... just writen it takes me some time, since they write the words really different. they understand me if i speak dutch (and they laugh about the way i say things), and i can understand them if they speak (and laugh about the way they say things).


Ons moet 'n Afrikaans / Hollands draad begin 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Games&Stuff said:


> Isn't that the language with the silly words like "springmat"?


Indeed!
Springmat = tramploine 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JaapDaniels said:


> it is it's tha language which calls a lollypostickle: stockylekker and they use y when we use ei in dutch and ei when we use y.
> it's fun! they are double negative like one sentence in dutch then in South african:
> NL: Als je niet scoort kun je niet winnen.
> SA: Wie nie scoor nie win nie.


Wie nie waag nie, wen nie! (He who does not dare does not win!)


----------



## RetroBitMig (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 23, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm just sorta interested in what languages some GBATemp users can speak, it would be nice to see how much diversity there is here language-wise.


Spanish is my native language, but english is better(for mii), I can speak a lil bit french and japanese...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)

My native language (French) is incredibly useless worldwide. Thanksfully, I've greatly improved my English.


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 23, 2016)

I use English as my main language mostly . I can read and speak urdu as well but I suck at writing it. I can only read Arabic syllables but actually do not understand the meaning of the text so. I really want to learn Japanese though but i am unaware if I would have the time to do so.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 23, 2016)

Italian is my native language 
I can speak english (but is not perfect) and a bit of french (but a bit)


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 23, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Italian is my native language
> I can speak english (but is not perfect) and a bit of french (but a bit)


oh, maidmoiselle


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> oh, maidmoselle


Mademoiselle*


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Mademoiselle*


I knew I was wrong


----------



## Flyingsky (Jul 23, 2016)

My native language is german, and i can speak english(obviously), japanese, swedish, norwegian, french (but only because of school i suck at it x: ).
Everything is on different levels, the ones i can speak best are german, english and japanese.


----------



## phalk (Jul 23, 2016)

Portuguese and English. I can also understand spanish and some (very little) japanese and italian.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Jul 23, 2016)

Spanish, Valencian and English


----------



## Posghetti (Jul 23, 2016)

Native Language: Hmong
I can speak: English, Japanese, Spanish


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 23, 2016)

i speak greek and english


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 23, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> i speak greek and english


Greek...the greek boy lol


----------



## Froster (Jul 23, 2016)

My English has improved in the latest 3 years,my Swedish (even though I'm half Swede ;-; ) is getting worse tho... But it's really a matter of two days and I speak that again kinda fluid.
Italian and some basic French are still at the same point.


----------



## YamiZee (Jul 23, 2016)

finlish and japinlish


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 23, 2016)

German(Native Language),English(I sometimes speak better English than German)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 23, 2016)

All I speak is English but I do plan on studying Hebrew and Greek eventually.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My native language (French) is incredibly useless worldwide. Thanksfully, I've greatly improved my English.


I don't know. Quite a few people have French as a second language and there are a few countries that speak it, including some pretty sweet holiday destinations. I will grant that English is probably more useful when all is said and done.
Equally if you do finally finish that time machine you are working on then it would be quite useful in old Europe if you plan to hang around the nobility.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know. Quite a few people have French as a second language and there are a few countries that speak it, including some pretty sweet holiday destinations. I will grant that English is probably more useful when all is said and done.
> Equally if you do finally finish that time machine you are working on then it would be quite useful in old Europe if you plan to hang around the nobility.


I guess you are right about that hahaha


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

Being the dirty American I am, I predominantly speak in English.  I am taking courses in Spanish, however.  Still a novice in that language, though.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I guess you are right about that hahaha


Plus DR Congo is my fav vacation place


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 23, 2016)

E-N-G-L-I-S-H..... And giberesh as well


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 23, 2016)

I speak English and Spanish.
Since I'm a filthy weeb, I'm learning Japanese.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 24, 2016)

English is my native, but I speak Japanese too


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 24, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> I use English as my main language mostly . I can read and speak urdu as well but I suck at writing it. I can only read Arabic syllables but actually do not understand the meaning of the text so. I really want to learn Japanese though but i am unaware if I would have the time to do so.


I say give it a go!
http://www.guidetojapanese.org/learn/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> My native language (French) is incredibly useless worldwide. Thanksfully, I've greatly improved my English.


No way, it's a great language.  I've been trying to learn - not easy for an Anglo tongue lol.  I spend enough time in Haiti, Rwanda and other French speaking countries to really be able to use it - I wish I could speak French better.  Of course Canadian, Rwandan, Haitian French are all significantly different from French as the French speak it... a bit like Afrikaans is to Dutch sometimes... but still close enough to understand each other easily.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2016)

jayjay123 said:


> I say give it a go!
> http://www.guidetojapanese.org/learn/
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Close enough? Depends to which. Canadian French and France French are very similar, they are comparable to UK and US English, in my opinion.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't know if I would say that, I don't know French down to hardcore differences in dialect level like I know a lot of English dialects but even with what I know I would be hesitant to make that remark for Canadian and mainland. No argument that you could move from one place to the other and only be tripped up by the odd idiom and phrasing differences for the most part. Certainly though when games got localised if a company thought they would just hire some Quebecois to do it as the same time as the North American release and then just copy and paste for Europe it was not good.
I quite like http://www.onestopenglish.com/gramm...ritish-english-grammar-article/152820.article for the US and UK English differences if you do want to look up what goes*. Granted French linguistics does have a lean, a bit militant at times, towards what I believe they call the prescriptive (this is what you should say and how you should use the language vs descriptive which is more common in English where "use what you like and if it sticks will we note the change") which helps things a bit here.

Never spoken to a Haitian in French but I did try to have a conversation with a lady from Senegal once. That was hard, though it was not exactly many people involved and that could be different people there could be easier -- I was listening to that French language station that broadcasts on long wave from Germany not so long ago... could not understand the host for anything, maybe one word in 20 at times where the other five odd people on his panel were fine. Similar story for a French detective show I saw once, could not understand the lead at all where everybody else was fine.

*I probably linked it before, maybe even in this thread, but


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know if I would say that, I don't know French down to hardcore differences in dialect level like I know a lot of English dialects but even with what I know I would be hesitant to make that remark for Canadian and mainland. No argument that you could move from one place to the other and only be tripped up by the odd idiom and phrasing differences for the most part. Certainly though when games got localised if a company thought they would just hire some Quebecois to do it as the same time as the North American release and then just copy and paste for Europe it was not good.
> I quite like http://www.onestopenglish.com/gramm...ritish-english-grammar-article/152820.article for the US and UK English differences if you do want to look up what goes*. Granted French linguistics does have a lean, a bit militant at times, towards what I believe they call the prescriptive (this is what you should say and how you should use the language vs descriptive which is more common in English where "use what you like and if it sticks will we note the change") which helps things a bit here.
> 
> Never spoken to a Haitian in French but I did try to have a conversation with a lady from Senegal once. That was hard, though it was not exactly many people involved and that could be different people there could be easier -- I was listening to that French language station that broadcasts on long wave from Germany not so long ago... could not understand the host for anything, maybe one word in 20 at times where the other five odd people on his panel were fine. Similar story for a French detective show I saw once, could not understand the lead at all where everybody else was fine.
> ...



I've read the article linked about the difference between US and UK english, and this seems close to what I was thinking about French. They do have characteristics proper to their origin and localisation, but aren't impossible to understand. Other than than, I find British English easier to understand, while I hear someone talking in a video, for example. Maybe is it just me? Lol.


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Haitian French is often peppered with Kreole, so can be quite different for some things.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 24, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know. Quite a few people have French as a second language and there are a few countries that speak it, including some pretty sweet holiday destinations. I will grant that English is probably more useful when all is said and done.
> Equally if you do finally finish that time machine you are working on then it would be quite useful in old Europe if you plan to hang around the nobility.


True. French is my 3rd language. I'm studying it at School (same for english)


----------



## Flirkyn (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm French so.... french  And English, not the best one I think, but i don't have many problems with it (thanks video game/anime/site/serie/etc... in english xD). I learned some spanish at school, but I'm not really good with it, and I tried to learn Japanese at university, and I was really bad at it ...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 24, 2016)

English and some Spanish. Enough Spanish to know when someone is talking about me anyway.


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Why is it that inanimate objects in French have gender... and I've always asked myself - why are toilets and cars female 
The one gives you ####
The other is full of ####

/ducks


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

jayjay123 said:


> Why is it that inanimate objects in French have gender... and I've always asked myself - why are toilets and cars female
> The one gives you ####
> The other is full of ####
> 
> /ducks


Yeah, this is painful for non native French speakers XD


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 25, 2016)

English, I think.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm just sorta interested in what languages some GBATemp users can speak, it would be nice to see how much diversity there is here language-wise.


I understand Italian, can't speak that for the life of me(even after 4 years of being in italy), English, and my native language is Romanian


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 25, 2016)

Personally, I speak Russian. I'm not quite sure how to speak English yet.


----------



## baileyscream (Jul 25, 2016)

English and idiot
Sometimes even a bit of broken stupidity


Sent from my hand using Tapatalk and magic


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> All I speak is English but I do plan on studying Hebrew and Greek eventually.


Good luck with greek


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 25, 2016)

English, Portuguese, French and German, all in order by my mastery level of the language.
And I speak some peterish as well


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> Good luck with greek


Yeah don't have to learn it now but I am trying to listen and learn a little bit to  ease my transition.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 25, 2016)

Portuguese (native), English, some Spanish and some French.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Davidosky99 said:


> English, Portuguese, French and German, all in order by my mastery level of the language.
> And I speak some peterish as well


Soooo your English > Portuguese ? lel


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah don't have to learn it now but I am trying to listen and learn a little bit to  ease my transition.


You doing greek and hebrew for better understanding of the scriptures?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

jayjay123 said:


> You doing greek and hebrew for better understanding of the scriptures?


Correct as I am going to study theology in college.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Soooo your English > Portuguese ? lel



I have seen it fairly often these last few years, especially for English, where someone takes a school course (especially science/engineering/computing), job or does a lot of internet/games with English as the primary language. They then get something like the atrophy you get when you used to move to another country and let your native one slip a bit, or even more amusing have the native one be more of a day to day asking directions and shopping and English be the one for complex debates. Afraid I have not read any more formal studies on it that I might be able to link though. 
You can probably see something similar with the various types of English as well where I would lay decent money on many native UK types (not so sure about the other way around but still would take a decent bet) not finding much in http://www.onestopenglish.com/gramm...ritish-english-grammar-article/152820.article to be strange to the ear if they grew up speaking to Americans.

Alternatively it might just be that the poster moved (back) there later on in life and missed out on some things but sports the flag anyway.

Edit. @RevPokemon when you say Greek do you mean one of the modern flavours, as opposed to ancient Greek? If it is one of the modern ones then I am curious what value it would hold here, assuming you are not going for some flavour of Greek orthodox that is.


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Correct as I am going to study theology in college.


Cool - I've always wanted to be able to at least read hebrew and greek, though understanding context and ancient hebrew is quite another thing!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

jayjay123 said:


> Cool - I've always wanted to be able to at least read hebrew and greek, though understanding context and ancient hebrew is quite another thing!


Very true as it can be quite confusing since the academic community is often in debates in how the words of Hebrew/Aramaic were originally used in context which can have huge impacts (virgin/young girl debate for example).


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 25, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Portuguese (native), English, some Spanish and some French.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah I can say that my English is more developed than my Portuguese... It might be because I use it more often or because I use it too to communicate with almost everyone on the internet, as well as I have to use it in the content I consume ...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 25, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Yeah I can say that my English is more developed than my Portuguese... It might be because I use it more often or because I use it too to communicate with almost everyone on the internet, as well as I have to use it in the content I consume ...


Oh well, I can't laugh, I'm probably the same. My English keeps improving, but my Portuguese.... doesn't. lol. I'm starting not to know how to say words in Portuguese, while I know them in English, and I know what they mean.... just not in my mother tongue. lol


----------



## jayjay123 (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Very true as it can be quite confusing since the academic community is often in debates in how the words of Hebrew/Aramaic were originally used in context which can have huge impacts (virgin/young girl debate for example).


Exactly!  It's easy to forget, given the amazing job translators have done, that you're dealing with history that's thousands of years old and from a very different cultural age.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 25, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Oh well, I can't laugh, I'm probably the same. My English keeps improving, but my Portuguese.... doesn't. lol. I'm starting not to know how to say words in Portuguese, while I know them in English, and I know what they mean.... just not in my mother tongue. lol


Exactly!
Sometimes in normal conversations with Portuguese people I just start taking in English and they don't understand or say "In Portuguese please" ("Agora em Português!")
 But I find English overall a more attractive and simple language for either it being so simple and attractive and it being a global language  and because of that my Portuguese keeps being replaced with English


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

In the UK at least if you say "in English" or "English please" it is usually because someone is mumbling/drunk, or someone a bit of an accent and you are being racist. As such I read that comment with the internal voice being something between Portuguese and sarf london/cockney wideboy accent and amused myself.

On a slightly different note do you consider it rude to not use English (if you are in an English speaking country) with someone else which speaks the same language? I have met that a few times now when hanging around people from other European countries and my response has always been "if you expect me to join in the conversation best to have it happen in a language I understand". It would not have even crossed my mind to consider it rude.


----------



## sj33 (Jul 25, 2016)

Can't remember if I've already replied to this.

English and Japanese. English being my native language. I've studied Japanese for around 10 years, including 4 years studying Japanese Language as my major at university. I've since lived in Japan for around 5 years, and have a Japanese wife who doesn't speak English (thus, Japanese is my language of daily conversation these days).

I've failed at attempts to learn any other language, however. I'd love to know German or Russian.



FAST6191 said:


> On a slightly different note do you consider it rude to not use English (if you are in an English speaking country) with someone else which speaks the same language? I have met that a few times now when hanging around people from other European countries and my response has always been "if you expect me to join in the conversation best to have it happen in a language I understand". It would not have even crossed my mind to consider it rude.


This is a bit curious. I have no time for these 'speak English or go back to your own country' racist buffoons. It's natural that you'd use whatever language comes the most naturally for you. Why would two Polish people (for example) converse in any language except Polish?

In Japan, I would obviously converse in English with any other foreigner. On the other hand, if there are Japanese people in our group then it would be polite to switch to Japanese so everybody understands (assuming the foreigner is of a similar level of Japanese, which is not always the case. Complicated eh.).


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> In the UK at least if you say "in English" or "English please" it is usually because someone is mumbling/drunk, or someone a bit of an accent and you are being racist. As such I read that comment with the internal voice being something between Portuguese and sarf london/cockney wideboy accent and amused myself.
> 
> On a slightly different note do you consider it rude to not use English (if you are in an English speaking country) with someone else which speaks the same language? I have met that a few times now when hanging around people from other European countries and my response has always been "if you expect me to join in the conversation best to have it happen in a language I understand". It would not have even crossed my mind to consider it rude.


First, that's not my accent, I have been told that I have overall a neutral accent.  I don't have a British accent in any way.
To answer your question,  no I don't consider it rude to speak the language I desire in other countries.
Sure, it might be a little annoying to the persons who are watching people talking in different languages they don't understand, but I don't mind when the same happens to me, so I couldn't care less about speaking my language in an English speaking country (although I would totally use the English language all the time if I were in an English speaking country)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

sj33 said:


> This is a bit curious. I have no time for these 'speak English or go back to your own country' racist buffoons. It's natural that you'd use whatever language comes the most naturally for you. Why would two Polish people (for example) converse in any language except Polish?



I agree. I had just met the idea several times over the years.
One day I was at university and we were walking to another class or something, two people were from Greece and having a conversation in Greek. One then stopped and apologised and said sorry that was really rude, I should be speaking to (my other greek mate) in English.
More recently a guy that runs a restaurant I do some stuff for was having a conversation in French with his sister or maybe aunt, he apologised to the others in the room for it afterwards.
In both cases there were three or more theoretically non speakers around and nobody even thought to be offended, to notion that someone might be being just as strange to them as me. I have met it several other times over the years but the first one was the first and many years ago and the other one was the last time a few months ago.

As for why then some people do it for practice, some people do it because it is easier (most scientific, technological and engineering literature being written in English and you might well have only learned the English terms is a big one, though in some cases that means alternating a lot) and I have also seen it where someone might have forgotten the language or become less able to keep up (usually someone that had been speaking it until somewhat recently vs someone that might have been somewhere else for decades).



Davidosky99 said:


> First, that's not my accent, I have been told that I have overall a neutral accent.  I don't have a British accent in any way.


I was not saying you did, just that is the voice my head read it in/imagined it in.

On neutral accents I would say the only people I have met with neutral accents have been deaf people, everybody else tends to have something. Granted some people call a standard accent a neutral one, Americans in particular sometimes call various midwestern accents neutral which is a curious choice of words and also few would mistake someone with such an accent for anything other than American. Some even seem to get quite upset about that if you say they do have an accent.
In your case even without word choice or pronunciation choice* would someone from Brazil be able to tell you are from Portugal and not just someone that learned it from a book or something?

*if I don't know French to that level I certainly don't know Portuguese (I know the differences can be somewhat more extreme than French or English between old world and new) but there have to be some words, grammar choices and such that you could make a normal sentence that is the same in both.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Jul 25, 2016)

Portuguese, English. 

English, I try to speak.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 26, 2016)

English and Sign.  Not sure if the rest count so putting them in a spoiler


Spoiler: Others



Emo/Psychopath


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 26, 2016)

English-only temper here.
I'm learning Spanish, but I'd also like to learn German somewhere down the line. Maybe Russian if I have the patience.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jul 31, 2016)

German, English and I understand various amounts of japanese and chinese.


----------



## Joexv (Jul 31, 2016)

Only English fluently, but can sorta kinda speak Latin and Italian. Can read and write all 3 just fine though. Too lazy to bother to learn more than that.


----------



## ww97 (Aug 12, 2016)

Only native in Persian. Advanced  in English.

As a gamer, Japanese is my annoying language, so tempers like @sj33 are chaos emeralds here...


----------



## DerMuedeJoe (Oct 19, 2016)

i speak german.
I try to speak english too.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Oct 19, 2016)

English
Portuguese (BR)
Japanese
Mandarin Chinese


----------



## junior600 (Oct 19, 2016)

My native language is Italian. I'm studying English, German and Spanish at school, but I'm not so good to speak them fluently yet ahah. I have been studying Japanese by myself for 5 years and I speak it better than the other ones. In the future, I want to learn Korean too.


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Oct 19, 2016)

German (Native language)
English
Spanish
and a bit Japanese


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2016)

I've started Japanese on memrise today! As expected I've picked up on the more easier words


----------



## Justin14p (Oct 19, 2016)

Polish (Native language)
English
and a bit German


----------



## JCCG1989 (Oct 19, 2016)

Spanish as Native, English as secondary.


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Oct 19, 2016)

English, French, Dutch, Polish and notions of Portuguese (BR).


----------



## Ariolu (Oct 19, 2016)

I can speak:
Italian
Hungarian
Not very well but English (I'm not English but I started to learn like when I was one years old)
As school subject Spanish

I want to study German and Japanese, but I'm too lazy lol


----------



## Seriel (Oct 19, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I've started Japanese on memrise today! As expected I've picked up on the more easier words


scrub, get better at yer welsh instead


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Oct 19, 2016)

English and Arabic


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2016)

English is my native language, Japanese is my second.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm fluent in German . English and a very unique dialect that is composed of English , German some Russian and mostly unique words . I don't think anyone ever gave it an official name buts its been around for 3 to 4 hundred years.


just looked it up and found its called Tirolean


----------



## Asdolo (Oct 19, 2016)

I speak Spanish (from Argentina) as my native language. About english, I speak/write as well as I can .


----------



## catlover007 (Oct 19, 2016)

My native language is german but I also speak english, more or less fluidly and russian, only very basic(still learning both in school)


----------



## CatmanFan (Oct 20, 2016)

My native languages are Arabic and French (I live in Morocco) but I can also speak/write English very well. I am also a beginner at Spanish


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 20, 2016)

In order from most proficient to least proficient:

1. English (native)
2. Mandarin Chinese (almost native)
3. Japanese
4. Italian
5. French


----------



## Marcus Aseth (Oct 23, 2016)

1.Italian(native)
2.English
3.Japanese (learning in progress, 4000 vocabs known so far)


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm from México.
So my native Language is SPanish.
But I sorta learned English by playing Zelda Ocarina of Time.
And I decided to learn Japanese and French.
So:
-I speak Spanish.
-I speak English.
-I speak basic Japanese, but I'm able to read it and write it... except for fucking Kanjis.
-I can speak French, and I can read it, but I can't write it.

*Not screwing round with this one* but I can also speak with death people. 
I can also understand my Dogs and Turtles.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 23, 2016)

I speak rudimentary Spanish and Greek.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi there.
I speak Spanish (mother language), English (almost  mother language). Can understand a bit of Italian, French, Russian, Portuguese, and would like to learn Japanese.


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 23, 2016)

I also can speak:
- Colombian spanish.
- Spanish spanish.
- Venezuelan spanish.
- Cuban spanish.
- Chile spanish.
- Argentina spanish.
- Iztapalapa spanish.
- Canadian english.
- British english.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 23, 2016)

Gizametalman said:


> I also can speak:
> - Colombian spanish.
> - Spanish spanish.
> - Venezuelan spanish.
> ...



LOL, are you really that good with dialects?
I remember some time ago some Spanish guys struggling to understand a Chilean guy due to strong dialect and usage of very local words like "polola" et al.


----------

